# When to move my pregnant Platy?



## darkfalz

*Update: Fry! (was When to move my pregnant Platy?)*

Here's my female Platys, as you can see she looks like she's almost going to burst. But I've seen pictures of them even fatter than this.

She's in her own tank right now, with a birthing tank next door, same shape and dimensions, with just heater and sponge filter (the sponge part is in with her, maturing).

Should I move her over now, or should I maybe wait for her to have the babies where she is? I don't want her to be stressed and "absorb" them (that would be a lot to absorb).

I can only hope she has them on the weekend or some day when I am home, so I don't come home to a lot of eaten fry. I have a breeding net but it's the wrong kind, without any holes for the fry to fall out or swim out of (I guess I could make some though!).


----------



## TheOldSalt

She doesn't look quite ready to me. They can get really, reeally fat.
Feed her very well so she's never hungry, and she probably won't eat many fry. Even if she is hungry, there's still only so many that she could possibly eat before you noticed, so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## leafgirl115

Put some plants in even if they are fake its better than nothing


----------



## darkfalz

I wish I hadn't thrown away those plastic plants, they would have been good for floating on the surface.


----------



## leafgirl115

never throw out old fish stuf!! lol


----------



## darkfalz

Today I notice she is "breathing" rapidly and staying at the bottom. Labor signs or something else? She did eat when I fed her though.

Today is their scheduled water change, but I don't want to disrupt her if she is about to have the babies. I doubt there could be much nitrate build up, it's just her in a 6.5 gallon tank with a good hang on filter (and extra sponge filter).

I wonder if I should move her now... :|


----------



## darkfalz

I put her in her birthing tank, with about 1/3 of water from her old tank and the sponge filter. I moved her plants over too and put the background on just in case. So it's basically the same, minus the gravel.

Let's hope the babies come soon!


----------



## darkfalz

This morning I have FRY!!!! 22 of them, in fact. There was one little unformed blob with eyes but the rest are healthy and swimming round, and have already eaten their first little bites.

The mother is back in her tank, looking very skinny. She seems okay and she ate but she is still breathing heavy like yesterday. I hope she will be okay after giving me such a great gift. I don't want to lose her. I think she was ready yesterday, but waited until I wasn't around to have them. Maybe overnight in the dark (scary) or early this morning. I came in and saw she was skinny and got worried, then I saw little things moving and there they were!

I'm now trying to hatch some BBS to feed as well as this powdered food. They mostly stay at the back wall especially in the corners but one came right up to the front to look at me, so cute! I even managed a close up of one of the more adventurous ones. Amazing how big and full formed they are, my Betta fry never got this big. I'd say just under 1cm each.

Woohoo! :hbd: Heil Hitler! :admin: I'm so happy. :mrgreen:


----------



## darkfalz

Damn, why did I throw away my microworms culture... I sure hope the BBS hatch tomorrow! Even though it's winter.


----------



## darkfalz

Female is back to normal.  She still has a white belly and gravid spot, maybe it takes a while for it to fade. I sure hope she's not using that "stored sperm" to be pregnant again.

BBS haven't hatched yet, but it may have been too cold. Now they're in a heated bucket.

Fry are taking to the Sera micron (which is green), they didn't seem to like the other fry food and it made the water smell funny. I think crushed/flake pellets are still a bit too big.


----------



## darkfalz

They had their first BBS tonight, they loved it. They're also now eating very finely crushed flakes, which is good news.

BBS are hatching slower than hoped and I have a problem with the decapsulated cysts collecting under the airstone. I need to get something sorted out so I can give them enough!


----------



## darkfalz

They are four days old. How much should they have grown? I had to euthanise the two little tail draggers who were stuck on the bottom, they were already the smallest. They wanted so badly to live... poor things.  but the other 20 are all healthy.

Guys were probably 6-8 mm long newborn, now would be 9-11 mm or so. Still tend to spit most of the crushed food I give them, but they do like the Sera Micron. I've sorted out my BBS hatching problems so I can give them BBS 2 or 3 times a day.

The heater is still at 26, I'm planning to drop it down to 24, maybe at the 2 week stage?

Looks like I should have made a new thread when I got the fry, nobody seems to be paying attention here  So I'm just talking to myself he he.


----------



## lamby1358

*Platy's*

Is my platy pregnant ? can anyone tell me please and tell me what i should do thanks. also a male platy keeps on following the female around does this mean anything ?


----------



## Ice Prince

this thread is over a year old. just so you know the date of the last post is in the green bar above the text to the left. create a new thread in the livebearer section and you will get an answer.


----------



## kewlkirk

*my pregnant platy*

hi guys 
i brought a platy a week ago and sshe was pregnant a few days ago she had one baby. she has no gravid spot but she is realy fat still but i dont know whether she is still pregnant or not can someone plz help me

kirk.:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## wab_mat

*hey just wonting to no is my platy pregnent*

hey just wanting to no if my platy is pregnent shes been this fat for 3 weeks i think but still nothing


----------



## petoira

Wab Mat, was she pregnant? That was ages ago. I'll bet that if you've got male and females in your tank, you'll have had lots of babies by now.
We've kept platies now for about 6 weeks. One of them has had two batches already. The first one has only one survivor. Never saw any others. The second batch is about 3 weeks old and in breeding traps for safety. There are 15. All survived from when I first saw them. I've had trouble with breeding traps and that pregnant female. She's about to 'pop':!: again and when I put her in the trap she doesn't eat and gets mega stressed:sad:. Thankfully I have a 'quiet' tank downstairs with only catfish, a loach and 5 tiny white cloud mountain minnows. All babies were loose for a while in that tank, from a week old, and they survived. So, I'm hoping that any my fat platies (2 now actually) may produce, will survive. They seem to be very good survivors, with plenty of plants and other hiding places. 
:fish:


----------



## Smileydragon

*New Fry*

We have had a tank that has only had fish in it for the last 3 weeks, and we noticed that a few of out platty's looked pregnant easpecially one that looked about to explode. Bought a birthing/isolation tank yesterday and put her in it, we then woke up this morning to apx. 45 fry.  Not sure what to do with them as this is all new to me will they all survive?? and how long should i leave them in the birthing tank away from all the other fish?? All advice welcome x:fish:


----------



## Bubble

*Breeding Control*

It has been six days now since you last posted. Your fry are probably a little more pronounced by now. Did you separate them? If you have platy's its always best to have a separate 1 or two gallon aquarium for the fry because your gonna be having a lot of babies. Once you reach your personal limit on how many you think you can care for and give away to friends, I would let the fry swim with the rest for "breeding control". I know it sounds cruel, but now you have to start thinking about a home for 30 plus every 4-6 weeks. In a year, one platy can have up to 300+, multiply that by 30!:lol: and you will one platy for every person in your country by January 2011:fish:. Good Luck!!


----------



## chamfishlvr

hey, my fishey kinda looks like the one at the top (fatness wise) but her "gravid spot" (if it is one) is a darker orange with greyish blobs in it because she's a sunset platy..... help? I've never had any males until about a month ago (lucky me, get all of hem from a breeder (my piano teacher) or the LFS), and I'm hoping she isn't preggo- only 15 gal. tank!!!!! :help:

EDIT: Pictures


----------



## chamfishlvr

anybody? I need answers so i can be prepared.:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## fishlov3

hey chamfishlvr i have a 20 gallon tank to and my red wag platy was pregnant so i recommend isolating her or getting a breeder net thing


----------



## Cacatuoides

you really need to make your own thread instead of digging up old ones.


----------



## chamfishlvr

thanks, but i posted that like 2 MONTHS ago and the problem's been solved.
I didn't bother to looks at the date either... sorry?


----------



## Peeps

Congrats on the little ones, trust your instincts. They are adorable.


----------



## susanwebster

*What's with my Platy?*

OK...sorry to butt in on this thread...but I am new and don't know how to start my own.

I believe my platy is pregnant. She has been HUGE for three weeks and stays the same. She looks like she is about to explode! I have attached a picture and would love to know is she may be sick and not pregnant at all! HELP!!!
:?::?::?:


----------



## Peeps

To start a new thread you choose what catagory you want, like cichlids. You go there. 

Then follow this link

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-freshwater.html

And it will say New Thread. You click that and start your own thread with a title. 

I can't see any pics of your platy, it didn't work.


----------



## Betta man

Put in some plants just in case so if she has babies,they can hidei. Keep her in the tank for a while until she isn't fat.


----------

